# Eileen Joyce



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Noticed that Eloquence have released the complete recordings of the Australian pianist, Eileen Joyce. She was a heart throb of my father in her day. I remember one of my music teachers - typical of that stuffy breed - saying she couldn't be a great pianist as she had so little education. However, one thinks it might have been the flamboyant dresses and striking beautiful looks the old hag didn't like. In a way, Joyce was a forerunner of today's Yuja Wang in her outfits and she became a similar victim of the snide remarks of critics and the untalented musical establishment. But some years ago I got her Parlophone recordings and found what a beautiful pianist (as well as woman) she was. Unfortunately I already have five of the new Eloquence recordings but would recommend Joyce to anyone admiring fine pianism.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-S...8&qid=1524909692&sr=8-1&keywords=eileen+joyce

Any thoughts on Joyce? Anyone ever heard her in concert? Opinions?


----------



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow, Eileen Joyce has a fascinating history, with lots of triumphs, but not without sad times. Percy Granger said, "I have heard Eileen Joyce play and have no hesitation in saying that she is in every way the most transcendentally gifted young piano student I have heard in the last twenty-five years. Her playing has that melt of tone, that elasticity of expression that is, I find, typical of young Australian talents, and is so rare elsewhere"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eileen_Joycehttp://


----------

